# what is the difference between working in a restaurant and a hotel restaurant



## luis villa (Apr 29, 2014)

hey guys, im a culinary student currently doing my internship in a hyatt hotel and my course is about to finish. i was just wondering what the main differences are between working in a restaurant and a hotel restaurant? which would be better for a new person working in the industry? where do they pay higher? where would you get more time off/annual leave?

all your help is very much appreciated, thank you very much!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

1. As a restaurant, there is no difference between hotel and independent. You can get line cook experience at either one. I would recommend the hotel experience simply because, depending on the hotel, they have a variety of foodservice functions. Room service, banquets, buffets as well as restaurant going on at any given time and you can see what large scale production is all about and try your hand at all of them.

The fancier hotels will support a fancy restaurant that may not make money just for reputation. So you can work a variety of positions in a hotel without getting a different job. 

2. Hotels may pay better but it depends on which one and how fancy it is. They typically offer benefits because they have so many employees. 

3. Time off and annual leave is probably also in a hotel but if you are a new culinarian, that should not be your first concern. Pick employment you will learn the most from.


----------

